# Good container for homemade energy gel



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I found a good container for homemade energy gel -- the Go Toob by HumanGear. They flow honey easily and don't leak. The flip top can be opened with one hand. Construction is of durable silicone rubber. They are made primarily for taking shampoo etc with you when you fly commercially, but are certified food-safe.

The downside is that they are rather heavy--about 50 grams empty for the 2-oz size. There is a plastic ring that you can turn to indicate the contents ("shampoo", "soap" ...) that can be removed to save a miniscule amount of weight.

And they are rather expensive IMO. About $20 for three from REI. But with energy gel at $1.50 a pop it will pay for itself quickly.

humangear GoToob: Civilized, squeezeable, smart tube for travelling, outdoors and more.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I'm looking for something to portage my honey based gel in. I had specifically be looking for something with a fold out nozzle under the assumption that it would leak less.


----------



## Richtacular (Apr 10, 2012)

Not bad, but they'd probably be no good to most of us since they aren't compatible with Astroglide, Astroglide X, Platinum Wet Premium Lubricant or Single Malt Whiskey.

humangear GoToob: Fuid compatibility, care, and service

With a list of incompatible materials like that, I begin to wonder how robust those containers really are. :lol:


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

:rofl: No one can accuse you of riding unprepared!


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

DennisF said:


> I found a good container for homemade energy gel -- the Go Toob by HumanGear. They flow honey easily and don't leak. The flip top can be opened with one hand. Construction is of durable silicone rubber. They are made primarily for taking shampoo etc with you when you fly commercially, but are certified food-safe.
> 
> The downside is that they are rather heavy--about 50 grams empty for the 2-oz size. There is a plastic ring that you can turn to indicate the contents ("shampoo", "soap" ...) that can be removed to save a miniscule amount of weight.
> 
> ...


I've been using these for about a year now and they work great. In that time I've experimented with honey, maple syrup and brown rice syrup as the base for the gels and these have worked quite well with all of them.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

not sure how heavy the Hammer flask is, but I have used with success. (sorry not able to post a link yet)


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Agave nectar is another great carb source with a lower Glycemic index than honey or maple syrup


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

cleopatra999 said:


> not sure how heavy the Hammer flask is, but I have used with success. (sorry not able to post a link yet)


Here is the link I think. 
Hammer Flask - Carry your Hammer Gel on the Go | Hammer Nutrition
I like the price! Thanks. By the looks of it, it is lightweight. They list a bike store next to Wife's favorite restaurant as a dealer, so I will try to buy one.

I see they sell gel in bulk too, but still pretty expensive. I can get 24 oz. of honey for less than $5, and the caffiene, salt, and potassium are only pennies.

I have just started learning about sports nutrition. I dismissed Agave because my mother is a real health nut and she uses it instead of sugar .But seriously, I thought you wanted something as close to glucose as you can get for fuel during hard exercise. Would appreciate your comments.

Also, would appreciate your comments on caffiene. I am not a big coffee drinker or anything, but have read that it facilitates converting fat (which I have plenty of ) to glycogen. The Stinger energy gel that I brougt for a race and to copy the formula from has 30mg per pack. It seemed to improve my stamina, and I have been popping 50 mg before short rides where I don't eat gel, and that seems to help too. Maybe it's all in my head. I have noticed no other effects -- it's a small dose I guess.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Caffeine, take 100-300mg 2-3 hours before riding. Beware though, caffeine can cause cramping, muscle tightness, and dehydration.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I think caffeine in small doses can be effective, but agree with the above poster. I find sports nutrition, and nutrition in general, not as exact of a science as people make it out to be. Everyone's system and digestion reacts differently to different products and a whole lot of your training will be spent finding out just what works for you.

I use agave instead of sugar, but I too am a bit of a health nut. I like that it is very natural, and raw. I like the taste better than honey. Unfortunately cheap honey can actually not be entirely honey (added corn syrup), look for 100% pure unpasturized.

I started following some of Brendan Brazier's theories about sports nutrition, specifically his book Thrive. He is a vegan raw IRONMAN triathlete. I don't have a desire for anything that extreme, in diet or competition, but found some of his recipes for smoothies, pre and post workout, energy bits, drinks and gels were really helpful in my training for a marathon. The raw whole food idea worked well for me for training stamina and recovery. I loved his energy drink with agave, dates, lemon, ginger and water. He now has a line of powders (Vega brand) that you can buy, my SO and I use those regularly before and after sustained exercise. Works a million times better than Gatorade or other high sugar products.

Vega Sport
The Thrive Diet: The Whole Food Way to Losing Weight, Reducing Stress, and Staying Healthy for Life: Amazon.ca: Brendan Brazier: Books


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I made up a batch of agave nectar goo, and frankly couldn't tell the difference from honey. It wasn't a real hard ride tho. I looked up the glycemic index and it is 30, about half of honey, pancake syrup, etc. The max possible index is 100, so there is quite a difference between 30 & 60. The cool thing is that you could mix to come up with any glycemic index you want . I gave the Agave mix to my wife. She doesn't ride that hard and doesn't react well to a lot of sugar. She is a vegan BTW.

My cheap honey is actually 100% honey. I presume it is pasturized. But I don't see spending the money for unpasturized, since I have to heat it to get the potassium, salt, & caffiene to dissolve.

BTW, I read several places on the web that honey, especially unpasturized, is a good disinfectant. So next time I hurt myself while riding ... 

I tried 200mg of caffiene before a hard ride It is way more than I am used to -- I put about 50 mg per ounce in my goo. -- I felt a little giddy on the drive there, but felt fine during the ride. Will try 100mg next time.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

DennisF said:


> The max possible index is 100, so there is quite a difference between 30 & 60.


there are foods with an index greater than 100, which surprised me. and yes, it seems like the difference btw 30 and 60 would be noticeable...


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, according to everything I have read, the index is by definition scaled 0 - 100. 100 is pure glucose.

Here is a reference from a web site that appears to be from a reputable source:
About Glycemic Index


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, there are a few foods that have a larger effect than glucose itself, which seems bizarre.
one on the list here:
Glycemic Index Food List & Chart

and dates show up at 103 on a few lists.
Fruits Glycemic Index Food List from FIFTY 50

and even your source shows a particular potato over 100:
GI Database


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

You're right -- I learned something! No wonder I love potatoes.

Thanks!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I picked up the Hammer Nutrition tube recommeded by Cleo. $3.25 at an LBS. Weighs 25 grams, and holds 5 oz. , complete with neat little ounce markings on the side.

I haven't ridden with it yet, but it looks like a really nice little bottle. It is easy to fill, and flows honey just fine.

The Go Toob has a nicer spout -- a flip top that covers the mess when you close it. The Hammer flask has a pop top like a water bottle. You have to lick it to clean it off before putting it back in your pocket. It comes with a clear plastic cap that snaps on over the pop top, but I can't see it lasting one ride without getting lost. And the Go Toob is virtually indestructable.

But for the money and weight, I'd say go with the Hammer. Will ride with it tomorrow.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I found a small bottle with a cap like the Go Tube @ Meijer (think Target) in the travel section. Works pretty well. @ 1.25 each, I don't freak about losing them.


----------

